

Heartbleed vulnerability tester - Jayschwa
http://filippo.io/Heartbleed

======
peter_l_downs
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7550741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7550741),
which is _still on the frontpage_.

